# Caractères spéciaux sous Debian avec VMware Fusion



## obare (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je viens de passer dans l'univers MAC avec l'achat d'un macbook Pro après 10 ans de bon et loyaux services chez microsoft... Mais je rencontre déjà un soucis :')

Je m'explique: 

J'utilise donc VMware fusion sous mon macbook pro , avec comme image posant actuellement Debian 6.
Je dois faire un projet avec du développement web sous VIM, mais le soucis est que le les raccourcis tel les } ou bien encore ~ . 
J'avais cru comprendre que VMware tools pouvait faire quelque chose mais en fait j'ai dut mal comprendre !

Donc est ce que vous avez une solution permettant de faire passer les raccourcis MAC sur la machine virtuelle Debian.

En vous remerciant par avance de vos lumières sur le sujet !

Obare


----------

